# WFMAA Eastcoast Spring Camp



## John J (Jan 28, 2005)

*World Filipino Martial Arts Association Eastcoast Spring Camp *

Date: May 21st-22nd,

*Camp Instructors:*

Punong Guro Myrlino P. Hufana (HTAI, Washington)
Maestro Jorge V. Penafiel (Balintawak, Ohio)
Guro John Jacobo (Bakbakan Int'l, Maryland)

Location & host by Guro Brian Triel, *Filipino Fighting Arts Academy*
5347 Lila Ln, Suite 110
Virginia Beach, VA 23464
Saturday (9:00am - 5:00pm), Sunday (9:00am - 3:00pm)

Camp Cost $125.00

For registration and further details on this and other Regional Camps visit: www.arnisador.com

Looking forward to exchanging knowledge!

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
www.swacom.com


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I have met PG Hufana and can vouch that he's a good guy.

I recommend this one.

Best wishes on the event...

Paul


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 28, 2005)

John J said:
			
		

> *World Filipino Martial Arts Association Eastcoast Spring Camp *
> 
> Date: May 21st-22nd,
> 
> ...



I have also met PG Myrlino and I like the man both perosnally and as a martial artist. 

I do have a question though John. The Balintawak instructor, by no means is this any disrespect meant, I am just curious for my own education, who his instructors were. The Balintawak cousins are spread out, yet it is not too far apart for us. 

Thanks


----------



## John J (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Paul!

Hi Rich,

If I recall Maestro Jorge was the first to receive a Master rank under GM Bobby Taboada. I met him for the first time at the FMA Expo in Vegas last October. He kept everyone laughing with his great humor!  

John 
www.swacom.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 29, 2005)

John J said:
			
		

> Thanks Paul!
> 
> Hi Rich,
> 
> ...




Thank you.
 :asian:


----------



## John J (May 2, 2005)

Just a friendly reminder...

Also, the event location has been changed to the:

Hilltop Family YMCA
1536 Laskin Road
Virginia Beach, VA 23451

Registration information is available at www.worldfma.com

Hope to see some of you there!

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
www.swacom.com


----------



## John J (May 13, 2005)

*Due to circumstances beyond my control, the WFMAA Spring Camp has been cancelled. *  

However, for those of you interested, I will still be conducting my own seminar on that Saturday, May 21st. It will take place at the original location. Although this is a week away, the host has asked that interested parties pre-register by Friday (5/20) due to LIMITED SPACE.   

Cost: $50 (pre-registered) $70 (door)   
Time: 10-3 (w/1 hr. lunch)
Address: *Filipino Fighting Arts Academy*
5347 Lila Ln, Suite 110
Virginia Beach, VA 23464
Contact: Guro Brian Triel 
Tel: 757-424-7005
Email: ffaa@usa.com


Topics include: 

_Kali Ilustrisimo Single Sword Fundamentals
The Combat Principles of DeCuerdas
Tulisan Knife Use Fundamentals_

I apologize for this unexpected change but hope to provide a great seminar for those in attendance.     

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
www.swacom.com

P.S. For camp refunds contact: www.worldfma.com


----------

